# How to get my horse off the horse's butt in front of us



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

My mare likes to get right up on the horse we're following, whether we're in the middle or the back of the pack. She does lead well, we just don't always end up in that position and she has threatened to kick on a few occassions if another horse gets too close...ironic, huh? She will also speed up if the other horses do, without my asking, because I'm assuming she doesn't want to get left behind. How can I work with her on these two things? I'd like her to be comfortable and confident no matter where we fall in the string and I want to eventually be able to put others on her because aside from this she really is an amazing trail horse - never once seen her spook! Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Get two nice yacht-braid 12' lead ropes with leather poppers on the ends, one for you & one for the person in front of you. 

Affix these to your saddles so that they're handy to draw out & flap at the horse who comes too close up behind. Just an easy flicking ought to send the horse backing off.

It's cool, because the horse doesn't perceive his rider as the spoilsport this way.

Good luck!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Biscuit was/is a nose to tail kinda guy. His former owner let anyone ride him (read: kids that had NEVER ridden a horse and adults too!) and he liked Biscuit right behind another horse. 

I have had to work hard to get Biscuit's nose out of other horse's backsides. I constantly check him, telling him "Ease Back" and it working. It also helped that my cousin's horse kicked him in the chest when Biscuit startled him. My cousin and I were both shocked as Elan is not a kicker and generally doesn't mind nose to tail! Another friend's horse doesn't like anyone up his backside and so I am diligent to keep Biscuit back. 

I half halt him and give the command "Ease Back" consistently. It takes a while to produce results as this was Biscuit's way of going for much longer than I have owned him!


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

"yacht-braid 12' lead ropes"
That method is a great way to get one to start spooking at any thing that comes close. Lead rope, limb, etc.

To fix the problem. Number one, never ever let your horse get closer than a full horse's length to the one in front of you. If you horse simply will not do this, then the horse needs more training learning to respond to your request. If you have companion riders that will work with you, you can take your horse to the back of the group. From the back keep asking your horse to get further and further behind, until the group is out of sight. If the horse fights this, you can turn your horse around and walk away from the group. Keep going away until she is calm. If when you turn back around and head towards the group, she gets anxious, then turn her around and go away until she calms down. Repeat until she stays calm regardless of how far behind you are.

Remember, if you are letting your horse follow close, you are training it to do so, the longer you repeat the practice the harder it is to change.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Ah, the eternal question of all trail riders.

I Ditto Bob's comments


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

bbsmfg3 said:


> "yacht-braid 12' lead ropes"
> That method is a great way to get one to start spooking at any thing that comes close. Lead rope, limb, etc.


This has worked on many horses, no "spooking at anything that comes close" resulted. You must not have known this.:wink:


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree with Bob as well. When he was younger my gelding and I spent a lot of time at the back of the pack because he never wanted to be left behind. He was a little better than it sounds like your horse is in that he'd listen when I asked him to back off of the horse in front, but he would speed up if the other horses did. We worked a lot on what Bob described. We would especially work on it if there was a good bend in the trail...then it didn't take so far to get to a point where my horse couldn't even see the other horses. That was an added challenge to him. I'm sure now that I'll be starting him working again I'll have to refresh on all of this. I don't mind being in the back though...all the spider webs are knocked down by the time I come through! 

ETA: I also don't care for the 12' rope idea, but I think that may be because the group I used to ride with was constantly training young horses new to the trail. Sure, my horse and I had our own issues to work on...but they were usually far from the bigger issues that come with being new to the trail.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I have this same problem, my horse get really up close and personal with the horse in front. He will back off if i ask him but then he jigs to catch back up again, it's very frustrating. I was told to get my horse stepping sidewards to stop his jigging and just keep asking him to back off until he gets it.

I seem to remember someone once telling me that if in a group who are willing to work with the other riders you can have the person in front (if their horse is good and listens well to them) stop and back their horse up a few steps. So if you know you're getting too close you can say backup and the rider in front of you can stop and back their horse into your horses space. I've never tried this and i'm not entirely sure it would work, but next time i go on trail working on keeping my horse back is one of my goals.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't like the 12' lead rope idea because it puts control of the correction into the hands of someone other than yourself. You are relying on their timing and are not managing the situation. What if they decide to flick the rope right when you have bent down to adjust a stirrup, or picked up your water to take a big swig, etc? (frankly, the group I ride with would do such things on purpose :lol

Half halts and little checks to get the desired distance from the horse in front of you is just part of riding, IMO. Eventually the horse will get the idea - but I've never seen one that doesn't need reminders here and there. It's just your job as the rider to keep an eye on the space.


----------



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your input and reassurance that this is a common trail riding issue. We'll continue to work on it with consistency!


----------



## 2bacowgirl (Jul 3, 2011)

If your horse is always around other horses it may not feel secure if it is too far behind the other horse. I had the same problem with one of my horses and the half halts did work, but it is something that has to be worked on all the time. Also building trust between me and the horse helped so that he knew it was okay to be with me and he did not half to look for comfort or security with other horses.


----------

